# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Mull Beekeepers Association >  Beekeeping leaflets available

## Trog

The Mull BKA secretary went to the AGM and she bought:

The Solar Wax Extractor
DIY Beeswax Foundation
The Morris Board Way of Rearing Queens
The Use of the Taranov Board
Harry Cloake's Method of Queen Rearing

All available on loan to members; first come, first served!

----------

